# A Discourse of Marriage and Wiving -- Alexander Niccholes



## VirginiaHuguenot

_A Discourse of Marriage and Wiving, and of the Greatest Mystery Therein Contained: How to Chuse a Good Wife From a Bad_ (1615) by Alexander Niccholes is available online here.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _A Discourse of Marriage and Wiving, and of the Greatest Mystery Therein Contained: How to Chuse a Good Wife From a Bad_ (1615) by Alexander Niccholes is available online here.



I love the title of that book; someone should republish it.


----------

